
Is the Answer to Phone Addiction a Worse (grayscale) Phone? - mpweiher
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/technology/grayscale-phone.html
======
russtypinn
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.leedroid.s...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.leedroid.shortcutter&hl=en)

In anyone was wondering how to quick toggle grayscale on android. I came
across a couple of articles on breaking phone addiction by using a grayscale
filter awhile back, but couldn't figure out how to toggle it quickly in
Android. This app (not affiliated) is able to after granting secure settings
permission via ADB. Pretty happy so far.

